# ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR?



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

I've done all kinds of searching and found several thoughts, and some random comments on what works, with 2.0L ABA block in mk2 digi car. Many have made "comments" of what could, should, but what DOES work??? Other than the obvious conversion pieces (dist. adapter, block-off plate for block, and serp belt stuff, etc.) 
What is the answer to the engine management details?
I'm using ABA block, digi 8v head with euro downpipe and 4-2 exhaust manifold...going in 91 jetta GL
1. Do you need to change injectors?
2. Do you need to change/modify fuel pressure reg?
3. Do you need to have a custom chip made for it?
4. What kind of cam works best?
5. Can you use the Mk2 downpipe, without clearance issues of the taller block?
Please gimme some feedback on personal experience, what has worked and what hasn't. 
Mileage on your swap, things you would do differently, any problems since conversion, etc.
Thanks in advance for all the help


----------



## PlatDub (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (60356901930964993997)*

http://techtonicstuning.com/swaps.asp


----------



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (PlatDub)*

yup seen it, thanks for the link, but its pretty vague....looking for the grit from the dubs that have done it.....


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (60356901930964993997)*


_Quote, originally posted by *60356901930964993997* »_I've done all kinds of searching and found several thoughts, and some random comments on what works, with 2.0L ABA block in mk2 digi car. Many have made "comments" of what could, should, but what DOES work??? Other than the obvious conversion pieces (dist. adapter, block-off plate for block, and serp belt stuff, etc.) 
What is the answer to the engine management details?
I'm using ABA block, digi 8v head with euro downpipe and 4-2 exhaust manifold...going in 91 jetta GL
1. Do you need to change injectors?
2. Do you need to change/modify fuel pressure reg?
3. Do you need to have a custom chip made for it?
4. What kind of cam works best?
5. Can you use the Mk2 downpipe, without clearance issues of the taller block?
Please gimme some feedback on personal experience, what has worked and what hasn't. 
Mileage on your swap, things you would do differently, any problems since conversion, etc.
Thanks in advance for all the help

i'm am doing a whole 2.0 swap on digi II and have spent an hour on the phone with collin at TT.you dont need to change injectors if your doing the bottom end.
all you need is a TT chip or an AMS(i'm changing to ams)
the downpipe should clear(i'm using a header)
and the theres a good amount of power gained,and economy,just make sure you have a good MAF,blue coolant sensor and o2 sensor
a good cam is a 270 for this swap


----------



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (Couper1TEP)*

thanks for the tips...can't wait to get the beat lump out and some refined econo-power in!!!
any other experiences?


----------



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (60356901930964993997)*

I'm using ABA block, digi 8v head with euro downpipe and 4-2 exhaust manifold...going in 91 jetta GL
1. Do you need to change injectors? *1.8L injectors or ABA 2.0L??*
2. Do you need to change/modify fuel pressure reg?* 1.8L, ABA, or 944?*
3. Do you need to have a custom chip made for it? *AMS is still around?*
4. What kind of cam works best? *jury is still out*
5. Can you use the Mk2 downpipe, without clearance issues of the taller block? *CONFIRMED YES*


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (60356901930964993997)*

answers
1.1.8l injectors work
2.NO stock is fine
3.Yes ams is still around,also TT is good but i'm going all out and 11whp is alot compared to 5whp(but i have the TT and love it too)
4.If your porting the head a 276,but if not upgrade your springs and do a 270
5.Ogod yes i think(Sorry call techtonics and ask for collin or randy 504-843-2700


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (60356901930964993997)*









this how the motor was aboout a month ago.Whats yours looking like


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (60356901930964993997)*


_Quote, originally posted by *60356901930964993997* »_
1. Do you need to change injectors? *1.8L injectors or ABA 2.0L??*
2. Do you need to change/modify fuel pressure reg?* 1.8L, ABA, or 944?*
3. Do you need to have a custom chip made for it? *AMS is still around?*
4. What kind of cam works best? *jury is still out*
5. Can you use the Mk2 downpipe, without clearance issues of the taller block? *CONFIRMED YES*


1. The 1.8L injectors (blue tops) flow more than ABA injectors (white tops), stick with them.
2. I went to a 4.0bar (a modified stock VW piece).
3. Get one if you can. I've got an ABA+counterflow setup in my Fox and it could really use a chip. (No chip available: Fox Digifant II has no knock sensor or full-throttle switch).
4. I ran a "factory 268" from TT and a g-grind (different cyl heads, of course). I don't think the trapdoor-style MAFs like anything wilder than a 272 or maybe 276 at idle.
5. Assuming yes, but I can't confirm since my engines are longitudinal.


----------



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (VW Fox)*









Saturday : old motor out, and stripped








Sunday: built ABA with new digi head. bolted clutch, gearbox, and related bits to engine
Monday (happy memorial day): worked a few hours on seals, t-belt, distributor, cleaned some related bits, cleaned engine bay
Tuesday: mtr will go in the car!!
thanks guys

_Modified by 60356901930964993997 at 9:38 PM 5-29-2007_

_Modified by 60356901930964993997 at 9:39 PM 5-29-2007_


_Modified by 60356901930964993997 at 9:41 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (60356901930964993997)*

sweet keep us updated


----------



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (Couper1TEP)*









like new head courtesy of Luv2dub, i'm stoked...








really nice used 95 ABA block from junkyard, 50 bucs, how can you go wrong? both in the pasrt washing tank to get the treatment, then on to new seals, gaskets, etc.








bunch of junk for good measure....picked up a fan motor to replace my squeaky mess...some other related pieces, and the serp swap parts....
to think I started with replacing the engine bracket holding the A/C compressor....and then onto an engine swap. Since I needed to get the oil pan off my old motor, I discovered what was left of a bearing shell in the bottom of it, pics tomorrow on that....SO glad I'm doing this


----------



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (60356901930964993997)*

to get a distributor to work with ABA, and use digifant II, one must either:
1. buy an adaptor ring to use the 1.8L distributor, and use the gear off the ABA distributor.
2. Or, use the ABA distributor, and swap out the 1.8L Hall sensor, and timing window into the ABA.
I chose the second option, and with a shop press it took all of about 10-15 minutes. I have posted a couple of clearer shots to help others what the deal is.









some pics of swapping the guts of the distributors, thanks to ABA Scirocco for the tip, it was very simple.... I would say to use a shop press not a hammer to get distributors apart.








you want to take the Hall Sensor out of the 1.8, and 4 window wheel and put it in the ABA distributor body. Then stick it in the ABA block, easy cheesy.

_Modified by 60356901930964993997 at 10:00 PM 5-29-2007_


_Modified by 60356901930964993997 at 8:45 AM 6-1-2007_


----------



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (60356901930964993997)*









a blurry shot of the newer engine coming together, I will try and post a parts list, and what I did to make it work. It was done on the cheap with using some resources.
I'll get some better shots of things once I get some better lighting on it.
1. Do you need to change injectors? *learned that 1.8L blue top jobbies are the ticket*
2. Do you need to change/modify fuel pressure reg? *learned that 944 3.5 bar is the ticket (BOSCH # 0.280.160.263)*
3. Do you need to have a custom chip made for it?*would be nice but seems that most of the digifant cars have VW ECUs not BOSCH, which is what my Mexi-Jetta has....So I look for a BOSCH ECU, anyone have one?*
4. What kind of cam works best?*jury is still out*
5. Can you use the Mk2 downpipe, without clearance issues of the taller block?*CONFIRMED YES*
So working away, have gotten some answers, and thanks guys for the help, more and better pics coming.

_Modified by 60356901930964993997 at 8:18 AM 5-30-2007_


_Modified by 60356901930964993997 at 8:43 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (60356901930964993997)*

Here's a link to my DigiII/Counterflow/ABA motor........
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1720604
Give the whole thread a read through, hopefully it can give you some more insight for your project.
FWIW I'm very happy with the outcome of mine.
LMK if you have any more questions.


----------



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (Danbodia)*

found my BOSCH ECU, will post pics of the different types. So some chip tuning will commence...more pics coming.


----------



## 92golf8v (May 2, 2005)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (60356901930964993997)*

How can you tell the difference in ECU's? Which one is needed for the AMS chip? Where do you get a AMS chip? How about the FPR chip from vw_pilot? I have this chip however I never installed it. I am doing a ABA block swap, P&P 1.8ldigi head with bigger valves, intake, headers, exhaust, 270 cam. Any thoughts?


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: ABA swap using 1.8L 8v digi head, need some answers on chip? FPR? (60356901930964993997)*

I have a question about the ignition distributor swap info that you posted. 
An Audi (80?) "bubble block" 2.0L distributor has a 4 window cup already on it. I would assume that the hall sender still needs to be swapped to a 1.8L or dignifant 2 setup, even though the plug fits perfectly? Either the dizzy i purchased is inop (no spark) or the hall sender is indeed non compatible.
the Audi part number is: 053 905 205 A
the number above that is: 0 237 520 013
what is the difference in the Audi distributor hall sender and the dignifant one?


----------

